
How Browsers Work: Behind the scenes of modern web browsers - kercker
https://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/internals/howbrowserswork/
======
jeffjose
This is from 2011. I'm not an expert, but things might have changed since the
publication of the article.

That said, I remember reading this when it came out and it was very
enlightening.

